# Are you prepared..............you know.........for..........Thursday?



## Floridatennisplayer (Oct 27, 2019)

LOL!!!!!!

Its Trick or Treat!!!!!!!  Better head over to the store and buy that candy before they get to my door!!!!!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 27, 2019)

We get nobody so unfortunately I ‘have’ to eat ‘all’ that candy ‘all’ by myself. 

I suppose I’m ready for it.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 27, 2019)

I got my candy..but only for myself.  Live in an apt. and we don't do Halloween in apts.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2019)

We just pretend we're not at home..... once you open the door to one lot, then you're answering the door to hundreds...


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2019)

Planning to buy candy tomorrow (Monday).


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 27, 2019)

*Have not "done" Halloween in years.  Not enough kids come, for one.  Too damn lazy for another. LOL*


----------



## terry123 (Oct 27, 2019)

No Halloween here at the condo complex.  When I had a house I enjoyed seeing the little ones but not the big kids that don't even bother saying trick or treat.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2019)

*No trick-or-treaters in my apartment complex, but I have two large bags of candy "just in case"!   *


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 27, 2019)

No trick or treaters in my building.

I enjoyed trick or treating when I was a kid and I enjoyed handing out candy when I owned my own home but IMO we should discourage door to door trick or treating in favor of organized Halloween events like community parties, trunk or treat events, etc...


----------



## bingo (Oct 27, 2019)

we'll  be handing out candy at our daughter's preschool center....I dress up like granny...and paw is a miner


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 27, 2019)

These days they have  a lot of activities for the kids in town and our houses are so spread out the little ones can't walk that far. So much the better. In years past we had damage done to our fence and our mail box was sprayed with paint. After several homes got hit they put a very early curfew in place.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 27, 2019)

Our beagle Buddy would have one freaked-out moment after another besides I ride around the hood lookiing at all the decorated houses, the costumes and the entertainment provided at our town Gazebo....luv it!


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Oct 27, 2019)

We had trunk or treat at our grand daughters preschool at our church today


----------



## Uptosnuff (Oct 27, 2019)

We've lived on our acreage for 20 years and have never had a trick or treater in all that time.  Still, my husband has to make sure he has that one bag of candy ready.  "just in case" .  

I kind of miss handing out candy on Halloween.  When my daughter was little I used to have a blast carving pumpkins, getting a costume for her, handing out the candy, going with her on her trick or treating.  The whole Halloween thing.  It just isn't the same anymore.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Oct 27, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> We had trunk or treat at our grand daughters preschool at our church today



Yes, I think they are doing this type of thing more and more.  Today, I went to a section of town called the Old Market and it was teeming with trick or treaters going from business to business.


----------



## Suzy623 (Oct 27, 2019)

I live on a few acres outside of town and the area has quite a few houses around us but so many of the neighbors are rumored to be involved with drugs. I have several nieces and nephews and their spouses and kids living on the property. Instead of going to some of the houses around us, they pack up everyone and either go to one of the malls or shopping centers that have Halloween in the shops or they go to a gated community one of my friends live in and go around with my friend and her grandkids. The parents enjoy the outing and the kids have a blast. And they are pretty safe, especially since there's over a dozen of them all together.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Knight (Oct 28, 2019)

No kids in our neighborhood knock on our door for candy. If any did they would probably want batteries for their gadgets.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2019)

No activity where I live ... 
I bought a large assorted bag of candy bars,   and handed it off to my daughter for their Thursday night activities.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 28, 2019)

The kids in my city don't say "trick or treat".

They call out "Halloween treats please".

It's a tradition here.

People from other cities have commented on it.

They are not allowed into the apartment building.

If there are kids that live in the apartment I bring the treats to them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 28, 2019)

When I was growing up in the 50s we would say,"anything for Holloween?"


----------



## Trade (Oct 28, 2019)

My neighborhood is not conducive to trick or treating. Large lots, no sidewalks and about 100 feet from the street to the front door. I've never had more than a few kids show up and for the last two years there have been none. I've always bought a bag of candy and always end up having to eat most or all of it myself because I can't stand to waste food. Even junk food. But I've been diagnosed pre-diabetic plus I'm working on getting my weight down. So I don't need that crap. I have a change purse full of quarters and if any kids do show up, I'll just hand them out instead.


----------



## charry (Oct 28, 2019)

we had our saturday night.....i always have a tub of old fashioned sweets ready......but no one knocked, so i gave the tub to the youngsters next door !!


----------



## Pecos (Oct 28, 2019)

I picked up candy today and naturally got the kind that I like.
The kids can take it or leave it!


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 28, 2019)

Wait til the day after when the stores are stuck with ton of leftovers. Why is it every year the stores have tons of candy that is unsold? Wouldn't you think they would cut back so they did not have to send it back?


----------



## toffee (Oct 28, 2019)

no kids in the lane where I live 'plus its dark little spooky lol  so all the more chocolate for me 'shame as I just brought a large
box of jelly babies =all for me


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2019)

charry said:


> we had our saturday night.....i always have a tub of old fashioned sweets ready......but no one knocked, so i gave the tub to the youngsters next door !!


* ..but Halloween isn't for 3 days yet Charry.... *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 29, 2019)

Bought 150 piece bag of chocolate candy yesterday at Costco to cover the usual 100-ish kids who'll show up on the 31st.  

So far the package remains unopened. Hoping to keep it that way until Halloween evening.


----------



## Trade (Oct 29, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Bought 150 piece bag of chocolate candy yesterday at Costco to cover the usual 100-ish kids who'll show up on the 31st.



Being an introvert, the thought of a 100 kids showing up at my door is a real Holloween horror scenario.


----------



## jujube (Oct 29, 2019)

I stopped by a nearby "pumpkin patch" yesterday and they wanted !!!$20!!!! for a good-sized pumpkin (large but not what you'd call blue-ribbon-winning size).   Their cheapest pumpkin was $10.  It sure didn't look like they were selling very many.

So, I went to WallyMart and got a huge one for $3.85. 

I can't wait to carve it. 

Interesting enough, it had a sticker on it that said "Not intended for consumption".  I guess they're grown for size and looks, not eating. Not that I had any intention of doing so...……..years ago, I tried to make a pumpkin pie from a fresh pumpkin and it was a flop; couldn't get the pumpkin pulp smooth enough, no matter how long I pureed it.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Oct 29, 2019)

My tiny,Scottish Grandma always called it begging...drove my Dad nuts.
No kids here either,I don't live in the village.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 29, 2019)

*Of course I'm ready !  *


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *Of course I'm ready !  *
> View attachment 79541


----------



## charry (Oct 29, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> * ..but Halloween isn't for 3 days yet Charry.... *


Holly.....we have it ,when anyone decides here lol....we had bonfire night 2 weeks ago, and guy fawkes is the 5th nov...


----------



## Manatee (Oct 30, 2019)

No kids here in the geezer ghetto, except on rare occaisons to visit Grandma.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 30, 2019)

This weekend is "Day of the Dead", celebrate with Tequila and Margaritas.


----------



## ronaldj (Oct 30, 2019)

we will be pirates at our church's truck and treat, you will have to walk the plank for a treat.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 31, 2019)

Manatee said:


> No kids here in the geezer ghetto, except on rare occaisons to visit Grandma.


No kids here out in the boonies....


----------



## Ferocious (Oct 31, 2019)

*Kids and Halloween = lots of running about, lots of noise, annoying phrases...... then there'll be the same again at the end of December...........Hmmm, think I'll fill the moat up, release the piranhas and lift the drawbridge until February. *


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 31, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> We just pretend we're not at home..... once you open the door to one lot, then you're answering the door to hundreds...


I have no choice.  I cannot get  to the door now due to my knees.  I turn off porch lites and ignore any who don't get the hint.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2019)

Ready!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2019)

*Are you prepared..............you know.........for..........Thursday?*

Yes, yes I am

Come, children...got a little sumpm for ya


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

Ruth, I also remember "Anything for Halloween?"  in northern NJ, where I grew up. Maybe that's only a New Jerseyism?

We don't get any trick or treaters where I live now. Maybe because it's a gated community, and hard to get in, especially for kids.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2019)

Maybe @Gary O' ?


----------



## jujube (Oct 31, 2019)

Here's what I just built out on by my front door.  Best I could do with a  step ladder and some trash bags


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2019)

jujube said:


> Here's what I just built out on by my front door.  Best I could do with a  step ladder and some trash bags


I can't see anything in your post, jujube.  Maybe it's just me????


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2019)

it didn't load.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2019)

A town in Wisconsin celebrated Halloween last Sat 10/26.

In the rain,,,,,


----------



## Suzy623 (Oct 31, 2019)

Just remembered Halloween was tonight (or last night?) and no kids came to our door. Earlier this afternoon we had a stray pit bull come around. It had a muzzle on. After my little dog and I were attacked by 2 pits in our own yard I'm just not too fond of them. Especially when they have on a muzzle. Not too fond of whoever the owner is either and I don't even know who it is. The owner should be muzzled. 

We don't usually get trick or treaters though. With our 2 dogs in their fence, one niece has 2 dogs in her fence and another has one dog in her fence, I think they scare kids off.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 1, 2019)

Been here, in our community, for 20 years and had one trick or treater in all that time, and that was a long time ago.


----------



## Trade (Nov 1, 2019)

No trick or treaters last night. 

So I still have all my quarters.


----------



## norman (Nov 1, 2019)

Weather was so bad (rain, snow, 30 plus wind gusts) that Trick or Treat night  was moved to this weekend, first time ever. We wish we could be in Key West, but it is what it is.   I have been eating miniature Almond Joy  candy  all morning!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 1, 2019)

Poor turnout due to the wind.  Only 62 trick-or-treaters.  
Sadness.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 1, 2019)

I USED to give out candy but haven't done it in a decade or so.  One time I had a few too many big and tall ''kids'' come to my door and I realized I was an old lady living by myself and an easy target for a crime.  I figured the kids had plenty of other houses to get their candy from.  My neighbors to either side of me go all out with decorations, my two across the street do not give out candy.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 1, 2019)

Trade said:


> No trick or treaters last night.  So I still have all my quarters.


A family friend a loooong time ago used to give out nickels (inflation) and started noticing the same kids coming around over and over.  LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2019)

No kids here. I had my light off anyway. My dog can't handle it. Rain and windy all night anyway; I doubt anyone was out near my place anyway.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 1, 2019)

We had a total of 10, and they came out in a light drizzle.
(Store bought candy can't be that good.)


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 5, 2019)

I was at the Marriott in D.C. Halloween night so did not encounter trick or treaters.  At home, our complex has locked doors for each building and usually people don't answer their bells for unknowns.


----------



## Leann (Nov 5, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> No kids here. I had my light off anyway. My dog can't handle it. Rain and windy all night anyway; I doubt anyone was out near my place anyway.


 Same here, RR. I kept my lights off for the same reason. Turns out the weather was terrible and the kids weren't out anyway.


----------



## Getyoung (Nov 6, 2019)

Was pretty cool here, but ended up having over 60 kids. Hardly anything left for me!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 9, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Ready!


Oh she is TOO cute!


----------

